# Clothing



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey folks. I slapped a beacon, brighter marker lights, and a 4’ plow on my quad. I live in a pretty lasseiz fair HOA that is right at the foot of the massanutten mountain in Shenandoah county VA. The HOA put word out that I am willing to clear driveways for 35 an hour(random number I came up for this first winter). 

what I am really interested in, is what kind of floating do you crazy folks wear when clearing on a quad, or even an open cab UTV?

I’ll slap a photo of the quad with the plow on it when I have one. Totally forgot to do so!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum

when I’m on our quad (sidewalks only)
I’ll wear a pair of gloves, a sweatshirt or cathart, hat and jeans and boots.
If you’re on it all day, some bibs, maybe snowmobiling boots, and a balaclava.
35$ an hour is too cheap.
35-40 per driveway and you do 5-6 an hour, sounds much better.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

@Mark Oomkes is the "floating" expert.
$35/hr is cheap, market yourself to guys with snow operations that're looking for sidewalk crews.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

35.00 hr....I hope it dont take you an hour to clear 1 d.w....youd be at it for days clearing them all then


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

With long range forecasts showing rain, and systems unfavorable to snow, I may have bought a plow for no reason! Next year I’ll certainly kick it to 35 Give or take for the driveway. I spoke with the HOA guy about it, and he shot the ”hourly” thing out before I had a chance to really think my estimates through and give him scales. It’s my first year screwing with plowing, so I’ll take the loss and make it a “fun” learning thing. Sidewalks aren’t a thing within 20 miles of the house, though the town down the road may be a place to start looking at for business front clearing. The “clientele” I’m dealing with are the stingiest people around. So I have to deal with that. They’re trying to have our 7 mile round trip HOA road plowed and grit at 85 an hour, and it’s steep stuff.

I’m guessing between 10-20 minutes for the driveways here, with 20 minutes getting me 11.67. Six driveways puts me over my usual days wages as a roofer. Everything else is just extra  it also gives me a chance to test the machine and plow out.

On the upside, none of the dozen or so plow guys will touch our roads, and the resident who will be doing it, won’t touch the driveways. So I may be able to cash in on a niche market.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For that price stay in bed man, your losing before you even start the ATV...and its gunna cost you to plow.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

dieselss said:


> For that price stay in bed man, your losing before you even start the ATV...and its gunna cost you to plow.


I actually expect to not receive phone calls at all. 35 an hour sounds like a lot to folks around here, even though it actually ends up at less than 15 in total.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not charge a flat rate for the season, that way you make profit since it’s not gonna snow.

btw, pray for no snow. No snow or only salting events is good


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In snow as in grass you are always going to have people that compare what you charge to little Billy next door. The difference is little Billys dad bought the mower or shovel, little Billys has no overhead. He's given leeway on time for 7 hrs at school, or misses service completely for school related reasons or camp.
Your quad represents 1000+ hrs of work to purchase, probably another 15% of that for maintenance, $5/hr for fuel, what about liability insurance. How much work can you do in a 10hr day. Are you going to do 100 days of work this season. Suddenly that number is not alot of money . Personally I know guys who get paid that plus benefits to drive other peoples equipment..
HTH


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Why not charge a flat rate for the season, that way you make profit since it's not gonna snow.
> 
> btw, pray for no snow. No snow or only salting events is good


That will be a discussion with the folks who do call me on a regular basis. The 35 an hour was an off the wall number that I told the guy was hypothetical. He knew it was not a concrete number, but he threw it into the newsletter anyway, so I'm stuck with it for this season. I wanted to add a $10-15 minimum with 35 an hour on top of that, to push me closer to the $30 bill. But, dealing with unpaid board members who live out of state always leads to a cluster.

Next season is going to be better organized as it comes to charging. That's for dang sure.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

So, clothing. Does anyone use goggles over glasses?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I noticed the other day some competitors using ATVs for walks...none of their crews wear helmets. 

State law requires helmet use on an ATV anywhere, even your own property.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I us


Libarata said:


> So, clothing. Does anyone use goggles over glasses?


I used to wear a snowmobile helmet when I used my tractor to snowblow


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In Canada its the law to wear a helmet on a motorcycle.. unless you are Sikh.
If it has ROP and seatbelts you are ok, as in utvs and tractors.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Never understood why I see guys wearing overalls and carhart style clothing. 

If you're in the snow, and you want to stay dry and comfortable wear ski gear. get ski pants, a ski jacket and put some layers on underneath. Carharts are fine if your'e dry, but they make zero sense unless you're getting into rough conditions that might rip or tear your ski clothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I wear insulated jeans now, they are super warm and treated with a moisture barrier. Moisture, grease, oil beads right off them.
They can look filthy covered in dirt and salt but just drop them in the washer and they come out looking new.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> In Canada its the law to wear a helmet on a motorcycle.. unless you are Sikh.
> If it has ROP and seatbelts you are ok, as in utvs and tractors.


Sikhs exempt bebecau of turbans?



Mr.Markus said:


> I wear insulated jeans now, they are super warm and treated with a moisture barrier. Moisture, grease, oil beads right off them.
> They can look filthy covered in dirt and salt but just drop them in the washer and they come out looking new.


Add a little nikwax in the rinse cycle to restore water resistance. 
I'm not sure if it works in a turban to keep your head dry.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I noticed the other day some competitors using ATVs for walks...none of their crews wear helmets.
> 
> State law requires helmet use on an ATV anywhere, even your own property.


Law may have changed since you last checked...


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Facts definitely help. 

"Note, the above requirement for a helmet is waived if you are riding on a state-licensed game bird hunting preserve at a speed of 10 mph or less or if you an invited guest or family member of the landowner when riding on private property and you are at least 18 years of age (or 16 with parent’s permission to ride without a helmet)."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Law may have changed since you last checked...


Link?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What if you are a hired contractor, what does your OSHA say?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Law may have changed since you last checked...


Shirley enuff...

For Operators and Passengers■All ORV operators and passengers must wear a U.S. Department of Transportation-approved crash helmet and protective eyewear, except when:•The operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belts in an ORV equipped with a roof that meets or exceeds the standards for a crash helmet or... •The ORV is operated on a state-licensed game bird hunting preserve at a speed of 10 mph or less or...•The ORV operator is the invited guest or family memberof the landowner or the landowner of the property where the ORV is being operated. This last exception does not apply to the following operators.- Operators less than 16 years of age - Operators 16 or 17 years of age, unless a parent has given consent for the operator to ride without a helmet- Operators participating in an organized ORV riding or racing event if the property owner receives consideration for use of the property•The ORV is operated for the purpose of towing a fishing shanty or supply shed over the frozen surface of public waters at the minimum speed required to maintain controlled forward movement or while traveling to and from a fishing shanty at a speed no more than 10 mph.

https://www.offroad-ed.com/assets/pdf/handbook/mi_handbook_entire.pdf

Doesn't sound like plowing a walk fits the exceptions.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Link?












A walk would be private in property unless it's city no?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think Andy has rode an ATV one two many times without a helmet


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 199154
> 
> 
> A walk would be private in property unless it's city no?


I believe most walks along the street are city property, but maintained by property owners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 199154
> 
> 
> A walk would be private in property unless it's city no?


Already posted it...but they need to have permission.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think Andy has rode an ATV one two many times without a helmet


There you go thinking again...

I provide a helmet, but we don't usually wear one, we also don't wear the seat belts on zero turns, skids, mini exes, etc.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There you go thinking again...
> 
> I provide a helmet, but we don't usually wear one, we also don't wear the seat belts on zero turns, skids, mini exes, etc.


I was on Hickory island yesterday...Didn't see you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I was on Hickory island yesterday...Didn't see you


Too bad that bridge didn't collapse when you went over it, did you blow right through the stop sign, I'll bet you did...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too bad that bridge didn't collapse when you went over it, did you blow right through the stop sign, I'll bet you did...


Stop signs are overrated.

tpendagast thinks people perform rolling stops in Kalifornia...he needs to come to Meatchicken. I almost hit a couple dozen people when I was there because they come to complete stops so good (or bad).

I figure somewhere around 10 MPH is a stop if no one is around.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think i saw like 12 cars this morning on my route, traffic in Erin is getting crazy.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Too bad that bridge didn't collapse when you went over it, did you blow right through the stop sign, I'll bet you did...


No...I obeyed all traffic laws...The Fantasy island police much like the fire department have nothing better to do


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> much like the department have nothing better to do


Sigh. Not even going to get into that.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sigh. Not even going to get into that.


I know...Because I'm right...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know...Because I'm right...


Indeed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Indeed


Looking for a job again?


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

rippinryno said:


> Never understood why I see guys wearing overalls and carhart style clothing.
> 
> If you're in the snow, and you want to stay dry and comfortable wear ski gear. get ski pants, a ski jacket and put some layers on underneath. Carharts are fine if your'e dry, but they make zero sense unless you're getting into rough conditions that might rip or tear your ski clothing.


I've sprayed some canvas/duck clothing down with water proofing in the past, and it worked fairly well. I have a columbia ski jacket, but I'm still hunting for some reasonable bibs.

I don't need much here in the Shenandoah valley. The coldest it's been since I moved here, was 0. Maybe -1 if you stared at the mercury long enough.

My hands and feel kill me though, they're the only part of me that gets cold. The young cheesehead in me cries every time it realizes the feet go numb.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Libarata said:


> I've sprayed some canvas/duck clothing down with water proofing in the past, and it worked fairly well. I have a columbia ski jacket, but I'm still hunting for some reasonable bibs.
> 
> I don't need much here in the Shenandoah valley. The coldest it's been since I moved here, was 0. Maybe -1 if you stared at the mercury long enough.
> 
> My hands and feel kill me though, they're the only part of me that gets cold. The young cheesehead in me cries every time it realizes the feet go numb.


Wait, what, you're from Wisconsin?
When I ran a snow blower, I'd dress like I was skiing...ski bibs, fleece, a shell, hat and goggles. 
I don't even do my own walks now. My better half usually shovels with the snowfall.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Wait, what, you're from Wisconsin?
> When I ran a snow blower, I'd dress like I was skiing...ski bibs, fleece, a shell, hat and goggles.
> I don't even do my own walks now. My better half usually shovels with the snowfall.


from 6yo to 18. I lived in Kenosha until middle school, then finished the rest out in Eau Claire. To be fair, being a roofer with nothing to hide behind in 20* weather for 10 hours with no breaks... the cold eventually hunts you down.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Libarata said:


> from 6yo to 18. I lived in Kenosha until middle school, then finished the rest out in Eau Claire. To be fair, being a roofer with nothing to hide behind in 20* weather for 10 hours with no breaks... the cold eventually hunts you down.


I'd rather run a snow blower all day than be on a roof in winter or mid summer.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> I'd rather run a snow blower all day than be on a roof in winter or mid summer.


 The mercury read 125* this past summer on a black rubber roof. 100% humidity, and no wind. It's the first time I had ever stopped sweating. I MUCH prefer the winter, no matter how hateful the wind and chill can get.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

Well, here she be. 2018 Kymco Mxu 450i base. 48" black boar with a warn 2000lb winch.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

get heated Handle bar Grips and heated thumb
https://www.amazon.com/Heat-Demon-215047-Clamp-Heated/dp/B00SJX4R3G

and then handle bar mittens.

https://www.amazon.com/Kolpin-Geartector-Mitts-Black-92185/dp/B001Q4YMXA

you can plow with light leather glovves and have nice warm hands.

get insulated boots, 2 pairs of socks
thermal underwear,

insulated work pants, or insulated coveralls over top of reg pants.

https://www.duluthtrading.com/men/pants/work-pants/

long sleeve thermal shirt. tucked into pants along with 1st sweat shirt so your lower back can keep warm if you have to bend over.
2 sweat shirts heavy winter coat.

pair of Radio Earmuffs so you can have tunes while plowing and they help keep the hoods from the sweatshirts on.

Ski mast as well if you want.

thats what I have used and been fine.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice looking rig.

the Hot grips and Mitts are the best I'll never plow a season without those.

keeps the hands nice and warm.

you can get heated seat pads as well but I have'nt gone that route yet.


----------



## Libarata (Dec 1, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> get heated Handle bar Grips and heated thumb
> https://www.amazon.com/Heat-Demon-215047-Clamp-Heated/dp/B00SJX4R3G
> 
> and then handle bar mittens.
> ...


Sublime, now that's a great list of stuff! I've been in the hunt for some bar muffs locally, but it's calling for 60* weather at that turn of the new year, and has fallen by the wayside.


----------



## TRAILTAMERS (Oct 15, 2021)

Libarata said:


> Hey folks. I slapped a beacon, brighter marker lights, and a 4' plow on my quad. I live in a pretty lasseiz fair HOA that is right at the foot of the massanutten mountain in Shenandoah county VA. The HOA put word out that I am willing to clear driveways for 35 an hour(random number I came up for this first winter).
> 
> what I am really interested in, is what kind of floating do you crazy folks wear when clearing on a quad, or even an open cab UTV?
> 
> I'll slap a photo of the quad with the plow on it when I have one. Totally forgot to do so!


Ski wear is the way to go! Dress in multiple layers because if you're out all day it will warm up. I keep extra gloves/mittens on my machine to switch out as they get wet. Make sure you are prepared for the unexpected. I run with recovery gear, extra plow strap, shovel and jump box Small world, I also plow at Massanutten. Advice you were given on pricing is way too low. By the time you figure in equipment, maintenance, possibly a truck and trailer (top to bottom the Nutt is 5 miles), fuel and insurance. Don't forget a pair of crutches because of that pricing you're definitely shooting yourself in the foot. Good luck and stay warm!


----------

